# Middleburgh, NY



## TLR15 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm posting this property for my best friend. I think it's a very good spot for a small off-grid homestead. If you don't mind being in NY state, this property really has it all. 
It's almost 15 acres surrounded 360`by the Dutton Ridge state forest








On this screenshot from Google Earth the green rectangle in the middle shows the property surrounded by the state forest.

This is raw land with no power available and no well. Currently there is an old dilapidated mobile home and addition on the property. I'm told there is a small brook that runs all year.

The property sits at just under 2000' elevation.
Taxes are $1200/yr
The road is plowed
There is excellent hunting for both deer and upland game.

He'll take $40K
Here's the zillow link 
http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/655-Anderson-Rd-Middleburgh-NY-12122/32518075_zpid/


----------



## TLR15 (Oct 22, 2014)

One correction to the listing.

The road is plowed to within a mile of the property.


----------



## TLR15 (Oct 22, 2014)

I just visited the property with him yesterday. I hadn't been out there in years and forgot how great a spot it is. The area is just north of the Catskills and sits at over 2000'. There's a nice meadow that's about 2 acres.

The mobile home and addition are completely destroyed and would have to be burnt/scrapped/dealt with. The trailer is aluminum though so there's a few bucks there.

I know he needs to sell quickly, so I figured I'd bring this post to the top.


----------

